# What's your most creative Pen



## Minotbob

I just looked at jttheclockman's pen from braided chrome and it was beautiful. This got me to thinking of all of the different materials that one could use to turn a pen. Please post a picture of your most unusual pen that you have created.


----------



## Jgrden

*Unusual desk pen*

Red oak desk pen set.


----------



## ldb2000

I've done a number of creative pens , they are the most fun to make but this one is the most unusual material I have ever used . I won a prize in a birthday bash with this one .



 

It's a kitless design made from cast BX armored electrical cable :biggrin:

I personally think this is my most creative pen . It is one of my Twindows pens . It's made from Aluminum and brass and uses a cigar transmission and parker type refill . You twist the brass barrel inside the window in the aluminum body to extend and retract the refill .





I have a number of other pens in my album that could be listed here including a cartridge pen made with cast Abalone shells and the pen that got me into the Penmakers Guild .


----------



## RAdams

My coolest pen still lives in my head! I just wsh i had the skills to get it out of there!


----------



## RAdams

Butch, that twindows pen is sweet! I like the idea!!!


----------



## Minotbob

John and Butch - Those are really different and beautiful.


----------



## CaptG

A one piece cigar, acrylic with a rope twist.  Nib twists to move cartridge in and out.


----------



## rdunn12

well here's mine,kitless closed end with serpent rod centerband.


----------



## btboone

This one might be mine. Spiral cut Olivewood in a titanium desk set. The base is weighted and the barrel is splined to spin when the pen is set in the base.


----------



## maxman400

*My Polyvinyl Chloride Olympian II Elite*


----------



## Buzzzz4

So far my creativity came out in my grass pen.


----------



## knifecut

Carved cigar in ash, alongside a couple of carved pencils.


----------



## YoYoSpin

Here's mine...blast off !


----------



## skiprat

I think my 'most unusual' pen was my 'Bare Bones', which was definately also my ugliest but my favourite was my Rat's Tale :biggrin:


----------



## creativewriting

To date I like my sports pens because they were such a challenge.


----------



## David M

made with crushed coal . coal that was from the salvage of the Titanic with coa .


----------



## jttheclockman

creativewriting said:


> To date I like my sports pens because they were such a challenge.


 

Keith I always did like those when you showed them and I think they are also my favorite. At least one of them. Thanks for showing again.


----------



## creativewriting

Thanks John!  This is the other side of PC without the flowers (Just kidding Toni)


----------



## hunter-27

My most unusual is probably the single barrel rebar pen.  Not a lot of fun to drill by the way. :wink:


----------



## USAFVET98

Here is mine. It is turned from aluminum and then duracoated to match a gun set we did for a customer.


----------



## ahoiberg

Buzzzz4 said:


> So far my creativity came out in my grass pen.



oh hell yes! did you just cast the fresh grass in PR? i'm a phd student studying turf, i had that idea a long time ago but never got around to doing anything with it. i haven't turned a pen in at least a year, but this just might get me interested again. i'd love to hear some details.


----------



## MDEdwards

Not art, but most creative for me.
Michael


----------



## bgibb42

How about a father and son set?  Pen for me, the father, and a "pen" for my son, who's 2.


----------



## jttheclockman

*"The 4 Metals"*

Being my name was mentioned at the top of this thread I might as well put my up to date best or most creative. It happens to be the 4 different metal sleeving blanks I cast in clear poly resin. They look alot better in person so sorry for the poor photos because of the shiny metal it was hard to photogragh. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Rfturner

This is by far one of the most creativce I have done. This is oak and mahogany that I did on my bandsaw, glued together, and turned. I have a secret project that I am starting and will be posting it soon. It will make some of you jealous once it is done. I will post pics once I have it completed


----------



## papaturner

Compared to you folks I`m not at all creative,but this one is a bit different.
Didn`t even steal the idea.:biggrin:


----------



## Minotbob

Rfturner said:


> This is by far one of the most creativce I have done. This is oak and mahogany that I did on my bandsaw, glued together, and turned. I have a secret project that I am starting and will be posting it soon. It will make some of you jealous once it is done. I will post pics once I have it completed



Ryan, that's gorgeous.


----------



## jskeen

I was actually pretty proud of this one at the time, it was a fairly early effort, but hey, it sold, and come to think of it may have been the first one I ever got over $100 for.  

http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/4316/1_desk1.jpg

Axis antler crown with water buffalo horn and cocobolo.


----------



## Minotbob

jttheclockman said:


> Being my name was mentioned at the top of this thread I might as well put my up to date best or most creative. It happens to be the 4 different metal sleeving blanks I cast in clear poly resin. They look alot better in person so sorry for the poor photos because of the shiny metal it was hard to photogragh. Thanks for looking.



John T. Those are really nice. What kind of mesh are the two silver pens?


----------



## DurocShark

Either my aluminum rocket:






Or my santa sierra (I can't find my photos, using the one from the PITH):


----------



## rjwolfe3

DurocShark said:


> Either my aluminum rocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or my santa sierra (I can't find my photos, using the one from the PITH):




You know my wife loves those pens!!:biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark

rjwolfe3 said:


> You know my wife loves those pens!!:biggrin:


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Glenn McCullough

*cant decide*

These are standouts, IMHO. Standouts in my collection of accomplishments, not in comparison to many others, though...


----------



## jttheclockman

Minotbob said:


> John T. Those are really nice. What kind of mesh are the two silver pens?


 


Thanks

From left to right. braided brass, braided stainless steel, braided copper, and a weaved chrome.


----------



## DurocShark

Glenn McCullough said:


> These are standouts, IMHO. Standouts in my collection of accomplishments, not in comparison to many others, though...




I love the ropework on the ivory pen!


----------



## bgibb42

papaturner said:


> Compared to you folks I`m not at all creative,but this one is a bit different.
> Didn`t even steal the idea.:biggrin:



You didn't, but I might!!!:biggrin:  That's a great idea!



Glenn McCullough said:


> These are standouts, IMHO. Standouts in my collection of accomplishments, not in comparison to many others, though...



That first one is great!  I love how the barrel wraps around itself, so speak.  Nice work!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Have a few that were made from Eagles blanks but you asked for our most creative, I guess this might be it.


----------



## Minotbob

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Have a few that were made from Eagles blanks but you asked for our most creative, I guess this might be it.



I love that Kokopelli figure. That turned out really nice.


----------



## PenPal

*One of many firsts in creation*

This pen evolved from my Spark Plug Pen. Using Corian turned in African Ebony, hex cut turned to reveal the faceted faces I called my Aztec Pen. 

Hunter when you asked for the hows etc of my ReBar pen I mentioned how rebar is an amalgam of all types of steel and I learned later there are two types one tensilish and one softer for bending both hard on drills. My REBar was drilled out and fitted with conventional brass sleeves.

Regards Peter.


----------



## Toni

Not sure if these pens count as my "most creative" but they were fun to make!! and worth a good laugh especially the crazy chicken.  Of coarse they werent turned on a lathe


----------



## Glenn McCullough

NO turning was requested, it asked for the most creative. Nicely done. Wish I had one of your pens.


Toni said:


> Not sure if these pens count as my "most creative" but they were fun to make!! and worth a good laugh especially the crazy chicken.  Of coarse they werent turned on a lathe


----------



## Glenn McCullough

That is a classy pen, may I ask where you got the clip or did you make it?



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Have a few that were made from Eagles blanks but you asked for our most creative, I guess this might be it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

The clip was a gift from Bruce Robbins, I have one more and one day will be making a pen with it also......a gift for him.





Glenn McCullough said:


> That is a classy pen, may I ask where you got the clip or did you make it?


----------



## papaturner

bgibb42 said:


> You didn't, but I might!!!:biggrin:  That's a great idea!
> 
> 
> 
> That first one is great!  I love how the barrel wraps around itself, so speak.  Nice work!



Go for it Brian.......Sorta fun to make.


----------



## gawdelpus

I finished this a couple of days ago for a client ,not in the same league as most already shown in this thread ,but apart from one I made with "chicken drumsticks " this is my contribution  







Cheers ~ John


----------



## papaturner

DurocShark said:


> Either my aluminum rocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or my santa sierra (I can't find my photos, using the one from the PITH):



Don,that`s the neatest Pentel I have seen. Awesome job.


----------



## Phunky_2003

Toni,

Those are some of the cutiest and most unique pens I have seen.  They are different, that Dalmation doggie one is really cool.  Reminds me of my first dog.  He was quite the goofball.  You do some very nice work.  Most of the time I see your work, I have to wait and look several times before commenting because I am just flabborgasted at the work you do.

Impressive!


----------



## Toni

> Those are some of the cutiest and most unique pens I have seen. They are different, that Dalmation doggie one is really cool. Reminds me of my first dog. He was quite the goofball. You do some very nice work. Most of the time I see your work, I have to wait and look several times before commenting because I am just flabborgasted at the work you do.


 
They made GREAT teachers gifts and not expensive at all!! The teacher that got the Dalmation pen lived down the street from us, so I knew her and her dog real well, great dogs!! Thank you for the complements I also have a turtle pen as well head comes out of the shell and its the pen..


----------



## CaptG

Toni, you are making it to rough on us old guys, lol.  Nice work.


----------



## Rfturner

gawdelpus said:


> I finished this a couple of days ago for a client ,not in the same league as most already shown in this thread ,but apart from one I made with "chicken drumsticks " this is my contribution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers ~ John


 
Next time if your take a golf ball and drill it out it will make a nice stand just flaten the bottom or drill and use a peg to hold it onto a base


----------



## gketell

I guess this one would considered my most "Creative".  It is a copper pot scrubber cast in clear PR with the hole painted black.










I just wish that they had the Sierra Vista style when I made this.  It is a little too "pregnant" for my tastes.


----------



## DurocShark

That looks awesome!


----------



## Sylvanite

Well, I think my most creative pen was the "Belaying Pen":




The most unusual material I've used is probably whipping twine, as in the "Coachwhipped Pen":




Regards,
Eric


----------



## PaulDoug

WOW! There is some great stuff here. These are not  very creative ones but I'm not a very creative person. The first is the most difficult one for me to turn because of the two different hardness' of the materials. Cork and mesquite. The second one was made from black pvc pipe. I scroll sawed the bats and filled with epoxy and paint.


----------



## MartinPens

*Creative Himalayan Pen*

It's not my favorite pen, but it did have a lot of creative juices involved in making it.

African Blackwood. Slimline kit. Silk threads from a Himalayan shop. Brass lotus flower buttons from Napal shop.


----------



## MartinPens

I find all of these pens to be very inspiring! So glad to have found this site!


----------



## jimbob91577

PaulDoug said:


> WOW! There is some great stuff here. These is not a very creative ones but I'm not a very creative person. The first is the most difficult one for me to turn because of the two different hardness' of the materials. Cork and mesquite. The second one was made from black pvc pipe. I scroll sawed the bats and filled with epoxy and paint.



Was the cork in general hard to drill out and turn?  Did you have to stabilize it with CA or something to keep it from deteriorating when you drilled it out?


----------



## PaulDoug

jimbob91577 said:


> Was the cork in general hard to drill out and turn? Did you have to stabilize it with CA or something to keep it from deteriorating when you drilled it out?


 
Not hard to drill, I used a Brad point bit. As you can guess from the picture I used wine bottle corks. Just drill about 1/8" at a time and clear. These were wine bottle corks and some 100 year old wine barrel stays. Really smell good while turning. Made for my neighbors that own a winery.


----------



## rebelgal1

I am very interested in how u did this, I have just got started with the pr,and love all the things that can be done with it...... thanks sandy


----------



## jttheclockman

rebelgal1 said:


> I am very interested in how u did this, I have just got started with the pr,and love all the things that can be done with it...... thanks sandy


 

Do what?????  If you are talking about casting objects in blanks, look in the library for articles about casting or post your questions in the casting forum. Will get more responses.


----------



## cinder_ladylocket

WOW you guys and gals!!!! You just baffle me with your knowledge and ability to create such designs.....wonderful work...keep it up!!!!


----------



## FireMedic4Christ

*late entry*

A gift for the dad who has everything from his son whom I work with at the fire department. A wine cork and oak from the family winery.

Thanks for looking,
Brian


----------



## PenMan1

btboone said:


> This one might be mine. Spiral cut Olivewood in a titanium desk set. The base is weighted and the barrel is splined to spin when the pen is set in the base.


 
Some day, I will own this pen! I may have to do a "papa John" and track it down and buy it, but I LOVE THIS PEN!!!!!!!


----------



## jaywood1207

This was my most challenging and favorite so far.


----------



## Jgrden

FireMedic4Christ said:


> A gift for the dad who has everything from his son whom I work with at the fire department. A wine cork and oak from the family winery.
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Brian


What a great idea.


----------



## bobalouie76

*100+ year old Hickory from a Ford Model A*

Although hickory is a fairly bland wood...  the history behind these is hard to overlook.  Made for my grandfather who restores and collects antique cars including a number of Ford Model A & T's, these pens are made from original spokes from these pieces of American history.  Since this is supposed to be my most "creative" pen to date, I guess the wood type doesnt really matter.

Matt


----------



## Dai Sensei

Toni said:


> Not sure if these pens count as my "most creative" but they were fun to make!! and worth a good laugh especially the crazy chicken. Of coarse they werent turned on a lathe


 
Love the dog Toni :tongue:

My own most creative would be my closed end hidden clip Malachite & Turquiose Banksia modified Churchills


----------



## creativewriting

Man there are some cool pens in this post. That Pentel is great. I have to add another so I apologize. The sports pens were cool, but I think my last was my most creative and biggest achievement yet.


----------



## Minotbob

Neil, Those are beautiful


----------



## stolicky

Probably my wenge "Cigar" pen.


----------



## Ryan Richardson

I think the material is what makes this pen my most creative.  The body of the pen is made from a spollete, which is a simple type of fuse used in fireworks and is made from tightly wrapped paper.  It was turned using a skew chisel, lightly sanded and finished with CA.


----------



## DurocShark

I like the spollette. Did it hold together while turning?


----------



## Ryan Richardson

Surprisingly, it held together pretty well.  It did have a tendency to tear when using any tool other than a skew.


----------



## phillywood

Well, Ladies and gents. I haven't even truned a pen yet, but you guys making me drwel. And, honestly, I am not sure that I can even keep up. probably when I start out you guys are gonne laugh in the back ground and not even express it here.


----------



## its_virgil

Other than the pens I make with blanks I cast I suppose I have two favorites I would place in this category. Pictures follow and I think they are self explanatory. If not, ask and I will answer.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## darrin1200

Don those pens are awesome.

That halequin pattern is great. It looks like you turned 2 blanks to shape then cut out the diamonds and reglued on a tube. If this is the case, how in the heck did you cut them so exact. If thats not how you did it, could you give me a clue. I would love to try something like that.

Darrin


----------



## its_virgil

Thanks Darrin. That is exactly now it was done. I did not cut the diamond pieces myself. I drilled and preturned the blue and purple blanks and sent them to Ken Nelsen at http://www.kallenshaanwoods.com and he cut the pieces for me. I then glued the diamonds to the tube and finished turning the pen. Contact Ken if you want to do one and I'm sure he will help you out. Mention this pen and he will remember...he probably will anyway. We had fun figuring out how to best do this. The pen was a special request from a customer. I will be doing more of these in other colors.
Do a good turn daily!
Don

quote=darrin1200;1038874]Don those pens are awesome.

That halequin pattern is great. It looks like you turned 2 blanks to shape then cut out the diamonds and reglued on a tube. If this is the case, how in the heck did you cut them so exact. If thats not how you did it, could you give me a clue. I would love to try something like that.

Darrin[/quote]


----------



## jttheclockman

*BUMP*

Anyone add to this. Its been awhile and seems to have died.


----------



## Drstrangefart

This one has been shown a couple of times now, but is the most creative of my pens. I wanted to use a table saw instead of a bandsaw to make a super thick celtic knot, and the Colorply looked like it was gonna be good for the job. I did the turning after he walked me through installing the knot into the blank. We both worked on the CA finish.


----------



## DCBluesman

I don't do "creative".


----------



## jttheclockman

DCBluesman said:


> I don't do "creative".


 

OK


----------



## MartinPens

*Creative addition*

Glad to see this thread still alive. I've gotten a lot of inspiration from this thread and thought I would add my cigar illusion pen to the ranks. I know this thread was help in getting me to think outside the box!
Martin


----------



## witz1976

So my most interesting pen to date is this year's PITH pen, which is my "Atlantic Dreams" Ocean themed pen, borrowed from  Jeff Powell's ideas.  Again many thanks for the use of your brain Jeff!


----------



## Phunky_2003

Man.... I am still waiting to see that in person Dan.  Hopefully my issues will resolve themselves this week and I will be able to find my way back to Texas and see this in person.


----------



## BradG

Because of the sheer talent on this thread, i am going to post on this to bring it back out of the woodwork for everyone t get a little bit of inspiration from... and to the thread, i am going to submit my life of Ra pen


----------

